# Gamma type Stirling engine video tutorial



## dreamsmaster (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello folks, greetings from Transylvania - Romania
This is my first post on this wonderful forum.
*I want to show you a four parts Step-by-step video tutorial how to created with CATIA parts and assembly for a gamma type Stirling engine 3D* that I made it this week and posted on Youtube site..

This Gamma type Stirling engine was designed and built by Jeroen Jonkman. 
Info about him and his designs can be found at www.machinistblog.com, or 
www.youtube.com/jeroenjonkman
Info about this stirling engine:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stirling_engine
It uses a candle to heat the working fluid which expands and contracts to drive 
the crank.

This 3D virtual model engine type was reproduced by me -  ADYDESIGN
For more info, please visit my personal site: 

*www.adydesign.3x.ro*

And this stirling model can be found at:
http://www.adydesign.3x.ro/romanaCatia-motor-gama-stirling.html

So, let the show begin:







​*1. Stirling engine parts 1 to 16 from 37 part 1*
http://www.youtube.com/embed/o9aLMix4GA4​ 
*2. Stirling engine parts 17 to 28 from 37 part 2*
http://www.youtube.com/embed/wS2Yq3h4BDM​ 
*3. Stirling engine parts 29 to 37 from 37 part 3*
http://www.youtube.com/embed/f4CeqGQFcX0​ 
*4. Stirling engine assembly 37 parts  part 4*
http://www.youtube.com/embed/K1E2YH2Og5E​


----------

